# Look for a shower dial replacement handle



## marinusmakemusi (Oct 22, 2020)

Can anyone recommend the correct replacement handle for this type to shower dial?

Or know what brand model this is from. There are no identifiable marks.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

yes I know exactly what it is, but no homeowners allowed on this sight its for professionals ONLY...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Why don't you use a spoon, pliers and tape? I keep a few of these in the van to help out my customers. I make 300$ for each spoon I sell.


.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

https://www.harborfreight.com/10-inch-curved-jaw-locking-pliers-39640.html

I’m a little cheaper than Tango, I charge $275.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

better yet just get an old pool ball and drill the same size hole and just smack it on with a hammer...use the 8 ball...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> better yet just get an old pool ball and drill the same size hole and just smack it on with a hammer...use the 8 ball...:vs_laugh:


There I fixed it! We should open a designer faucet Co. :biggrin:


.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

vice grips


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Six hundo series


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I think it’s made by American Airlines, Southwest, or Jet Blue.


----------

